# Hiniker Undercarriage for 1998 to 2004 Super Duy, Wiring Harness



## mikew13 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a Hiniker undercarriage I would like to sell because I brought a truck that came with a snow plow mount/undercarriage. If this is a quick hitch 2, then the part number would be 2512863, new is around $650.00. Not sure if this is the quick hitch 1 or 2.
I am asking $300.00 picked up but I can ship if necessary on a pallet, buyer must pay for a pallet also.

The wiring harness is $150 before shipping.

The undercarriage will fit the 1998 to 2004 F-250, F-350, F-450

Located in Hutchinson,MN 55350

I also have 17x8 Dodge Ram steel rims for sale, plus the control box with switches for an Hiniker salt spreader.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Too bad there never was a 98 Ford Super Duty

Good luck on sale


----------



## mikew13 (Apr 30, 2010)

The 1999 was actually made in 1998, while anything after December 8th, 1998 is referred to as an "1999.5"

Quote from dieselstop.com " While most of the engine and power train specific items happened around 12/1/98 - 12/8/98, many of the "little things" such as the lumbar and badging happened at different times. If your truck was made after 12/8/98, You definitely have a "1999.5."

I have observed that the early Super Duties have V-8 badging on the fenders next to the headlamps.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mikew13 said:


> The 1999 was actually made in 1998, while anything after December 8th, 1998 is referred to as an "1999.5"
> 
> Quote from dieselstop.com " While most of the engine and power train specific items happened around 12/1/98 - 12/8/98, many of the "little things" such as the lumbar and badging happened at different times. If your truck was made after 12/8/98, You definitely have a "1999.5."
> 
> I have observed that the early Super Duties have V-8 badging on the fenders next to the headlamps.


My 99 F250 (built date 3/98) had the V-10 badge and the 4in blocks.

Free bump to the top


----------



## LeviG (Nov 8, 2018)

Mike is this mount by chance still available? Definitely interested if it is.


----------

